# no dri device problem



## xwwu (May 24, 2017)

Dear Friends,

My FreeBSD machine has 2 video cards for optimus. No any config for xorg.conf. But gnome3 works. Even very poor display. If I disable nvidia in UEFI. no chance enter into  gdm and Xorg.0.log shows me no /dev/dri/card0. I don't know why and need help.

Thanks!


```
[    32.401]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    32.401] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    32.401] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9
 amd64
[    32.401] Current Operating System: FreeBSD gigabsd 11.0-
RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr 11 08:48:40 U
[    32.401] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informatio
 unknown.
[    32.401] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    32.401] (==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"
[    32.401] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    32.401] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    32.401] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0
Type/" does not exist.
noy/" does not exist.
onts/" does not exist.
do/" does not exist.
" does not exist.
ew/" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/viet
namese/" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/indi
c/" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/ae_f
onts1/AAHS" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/ae_f
onts1/AGA" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/ae_f
onts1/FS" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/ae_f
onts1/Shmookh" does not exist.
[    32.401]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    32.401] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/loca
l/" does not exist.
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    32.401] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/modules,
/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or
disable AutoAddDevices.
[    32.401]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    32.401]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    32.401]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    32.402]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    32.402] (!!) More than one possible primary device foun
d
, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0x10100c0000000/268435456, 0xd0
000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/655
36
[    32.402] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    32.402] (II) Module "record" already built-in
ions/libglx.so
[    32.402] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    32.402]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    32.402]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9
.0
[    32.402] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    32.402] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[    32.402] (II) Module "dri" already built-in
[    32.402] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    32.402] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/driver
s/modesetting_drv.so
[    32.403] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundati
on"
[    32.403]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4
[    32.403]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    32.403]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    32.403] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel
 Drivers: kms
[    32.403] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (versi
on 549739036674.0)
[    32.403] (++) using VT number 9

[    32.403] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modes
etting
[    32.403] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or direc
tory
[    32.403] (EE) No devices detected.
[    32.403] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    32.403] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    32.403] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[    32.403] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/lo
g/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
[    32.403] (EE)
[    32.404] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 24, 2017)

Are the card's kernel modules loaded?
`kldstat` will show you loaded modules, look under /boot/kernel and /boot/modules (I think Nvidia gets installed there) to find the necessary module and `kldload` it if not already present.


----------



## xwwu (May 25, 2017)

Beeblebrox said:


> Are the card's kernel modules loaded?
> `kldstat` will show you loaded modules, look under /boot/kernel and /boot/modules (I think Nvidia gets installed there) to find the necessary module and `kldload` it if not already present.



Thanks very much for your help!
The video card is intel and Nvidia1070 with optimus.
Modules for intel and nv loaded. But if I install nvidia driver instead of nv, gdm will show me error message.


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name 
 1   62 0xffffffff80200000 1fa88f8  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff821aa000 9b748    linux.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff82246000 de28     linux_common.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82254000 27670    if_iwm.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8227c000 23f618   iwm8000Cfw.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff824bc000 11310    i915.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff824ce000 2a270    drm.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff824f9000 100ae8   i915kms.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff825fa000 55b0     iicbb.ko
10    5 0xffffffff82600000 6ec0     iicbus.ko
11    2 0xffffffff82607000 4480     iic.ko
12    2 0xffffffff8260c000 881c0    drm2.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82d11000 587b     fdescfs.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82d17000 3710     ums.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82d1b000 4fac     ng_ubt.ko
16    5 0xffffffff82d20000 befc     netgraph.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82d2c000 a58f     ng_hci.ko
18    3 0xffffffff82d37000 107c     ng_bluetooth.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82d39000 d57d     ng_l2cap.ko
20    1 0xffffffff82d47000 1b187    ng_btsocket.ko
21    1 0xffffffff82d63000 393d     ng_socket.ko
```


```
ls /boot/kernel
aac.ko
aacraid.ko
accf_data.ko
accf_dns.ko
accf_http.ko
acl_nfs4.ko
acl_posix1e.ko
acpi_asus_wmi.ko
acpi_asus.ko
acpi_dock.ko
acpi_fujitsu.ko
acpi_hp.ko
acpi_ibm.ko
acpi_panasonic.ko
acpi_sony.ko
acpi_toshiba.ko
acpi_video.ko
acpi_wmi.ko
aesni.ko
agp.ko
aha.ko
ahc_isa.ko
ahc_pci.ko
ahc.ko
ahci.ko
ahd.ko
aibs.ko
alias_cuseeme.ko
alias_dummy.ko
alias_ftp.ko
alias_irc.ko
alias_nbt.ko
alias_pptp.ko
alias_skinny.ko
alias_smedia.ko
alpm.ko
alq.ko
amdpm.ko
amdsbwd.ko
amdsmb.ko
amdtemp.ko
amr_cam.ko
amr_linux.ko
amr.ko
aout.ko
arcmsr.ko
asmc.ko
ata.ko
ataacard.ko
ataacerlabs.ko
ataamd.ko
ataati.ko
atacard.ko
atacenatek.ko
atacypress.ko
atacyrix.ko
atahighpoint.ko
ataintel.ko
ataisa.ko
ataite.ko
atajmicron.ko
atamarvell.ko
atamicron.ko
atanational.ko
atanetcell.ko
atanvidia.ko
atapci.ko
atapromise.ko
ataserverworks.ko
atasiliconimage.ko
atasis.ko
atavia.ko
atp.ko
autofs.ko
bcma_bhndb.ko
bcma.ko
beastie_saver.ko
bhnd_chipc.ko
bhnd_pci_hostb.ko
bhnd_pci.ko
bhnd_pcib.ko
bhnd.ko
bhndb_pci.ko
bhndb.ko
bktr_mem.ko
bktr.ko
blank_saver.ko
bridgestp.ko
callout_test.ko
cam.ko
cardbus.ko
carp.ko
cbb.ko
cc_cdg.ko
cc_chd.ko
cc_cubic.ko
cc_dctcp.ko
cc_hd.ko
cc_htcp.ko
cc_vegas.ko
cd9660_iconv.ko
cd9660.ko
ciss.ko
cloudabi.ko
cloudabi64.ko
cmx.ko
coretemp.ko
cpuctl.ko
cpufreq.ko
crypto.ko
cryptodev.ko
ctl.ko
cuse.ko
cxgb_t3fw.ko
cxgbei.ko
cyapa.ko
daemon_saver.ko
dcons_crom.ko
dcons.ko
dpms.ko
dragon_saver.ko
drm.ko
drm2.ko
dtmalloc.ko
dtnfscl.ko
dtrace_test.ko
dtrace.ko
dtraceall.ko
dummynet.ko
ehci.ko
esp.ko
exca.ko
ext2fs.ko
fade_saver.ko
fasttrap.ko
fbt.ko
fdc.ko
fdescfs.ko
filemon.ko
fire_saver.ko
firewire.ko
firmware.ko
fuse.ko
g_audio.ko
g_keyboard.ko
g_modem.ko
g_mouse.ko
geom_bde.ko
geom_cache.ko
geom_ccd.ko
geom_concat.ko
geom_eli.ko
geom_gate.ko
geom_journal.ko
geom_label.ko
geom_linux_lvm.ko
geom_md.ko
geom_mirror.ko
geom_mountver.ko
geom_multipath.ko
geom_nop.ko
geom_part_apm.ko
geom_part_bsd.ko
geom_part_bsd64.ko
geom_part_ebr.ko
geom_part_gpt.ko
geom_part_ldm.ko
geom_part_mbr.ko
geom_part_pc98.ko
geom_part_vtoc8.ko
geom_raid.ko
geom_raid3.ko
geom_sched.ko
geom_shsec.ko
geom_stripe.ko
geom_uzip.ko
geom_vinum.ko
geom_virstor.ko
geom_zero.ko
gpiobus.ko
gpioiic.ko
gpioled.ko
gpiospi.ko
green_saver.ko
gsched_delay.ko
gsched_rr.ko
h_ertt.ko
hifn.ko
hpt27xx.ko
hptiop.ko
hptmv.ko
hptnr.ko
hptrr.ko
hv_netvsc.ko
hv_storvsc.ko
hv_utils.ko
hv_vmbus.ko
hwpmc.ko
i915.ko
i915kms.ko
ichsmb.ko
ichwd.ko
ida.ko
if_ae.ko
if_age.ko
if_alc.ko
if_ale.ko
if_an.ko
if_ath_pci.ko
if_ath.ko
if_aue.ko
if_axe.ko
if_axge.ko
if_bce.ko
if_bfe.ko
if_bge.ko
if_bridge.ko
if_bwi.ko
if_bwn_pci.ko
if_bwn.ko
if_bxe.ko
if_cas.ko
if_cdce.ko
if_cs.ko
if_cue.ko
if_cxgb.ko
if_cxgbe.ko
if_cxl.ko
if_dc.ko
if_de.ko
if_disc.ko
if_ed.ko
if_edsc.ko
if_em.ko
if_en.ko
if_enc.ko
if_ep.ko
if_epair.ko
if_et.ko
if_fatm.ko
if_fe.ko
if_fwe.ko
if_fwip.ko
if_fxp.ko
if_gem.ko
if_gif.ko
if_gre.ko
if_hatm.ko
if_hme.ko
if_ic.ko
if_igb.ko
if_ipheth.ko
if_ipw.ko
if_iwi.ko
if_iwm.ko
if_iwn.ko
if_ix.ko
if_ixgb.ko
if_ixl.ko
if_ixlv.ko
if_ixv.ko
if_jme.ko
if_kue.ko
if_lagg.ko
if_le.ko
if_lge.ko
if_lmc.ko
if_malo.ko
if_me.ko
if_mos.ko
if_msk.ko
if_mwl.ko
if_mxge.ko
if_my.ko
if_ndis.ko
if_nfe.ko
if_nge.ko
if_ntb.ko
if_nxge.ko
if_oce.ko
if_otus.ko
if_patm.ko
if_pcn.ko
if_qlxgb.ko
if_qlxgbe.ko
if_qlxge.ko
if_ral.ko
if_re.ko
if_rl.ko
if_rsu.ko
if_rtwn.ko
if_rue.ko
if_rum.ko
if_run.ko
if_sf.ko
if_sge.ko
if_sis.ko
if_sk.ko
if_smsc.ko
if_sn.ko
if_ste.ko
if_stf.ko
if_stge.ko
if_tap.ko
if_ti.ko
if_tl.ko
if_tun.ko
if_tx.ko
if_txp.ko
if_uath.ko
if_udav.ko
if_upgt.ko
if_ural.ko
if_ure.ko
if_urndis.ko
if_urtw.ko
if_urtwn.ko
if_vge.ko
if_vlan.ko
if_vmx.ko
if_vr.ko
if_vte.ko
if_vtnet.ko
if_vx.ko
if_vxlan.ko
if_wb.ko
if_wi.ko
if_wpi.ko
if_xe.ko
if_xl.ko
if_zyd.ko
ig4.ko
iic.ko
iicbb.ko
iicbus.ko
iicsmb.ko
iir.ko
imgact_binmisc.ko
intpm.ko
io.ko
ioat.ko
ip_mroute.ko
ip6_mroute.ko
ipdivert.ko
ipfw_nat.ko
ipfw.ko
ipl.ko
ipmi_linux.ko
ipmi.ko
ips.ko
ipw_bss.ko
ipw_ibss.ko
ipw_monitor.ko
isci.ko
iscsi_initiator.ko
iscsi.ko
isl.ko
ismt.ko
isp_1040.ko
isp_1080.ko
isp_12160.ko
isp_2100.ko
isp_2200.ko
isp_2300.ko
isp_2322.ko
isp_2400.ko
isp_2500.ko
isp.ko
ispfw.ko
iwi_bss.ko
iwi_ibss.ko
iwi_monitor.ko
iwm3160fw.ko
iwm7260fw.ko
iwm7265fw.ko
iwm8000Cfw.ko
iwn1000fw.ko
iwn100fw.ko
iwn105fw.ko
iwn135fw.ko
iwn2000fw.ko
iwn2030fw.ko
iwn4965fw.ko
iwn5000fw.ko
iwn5150fw.ko
iwn6000fw.ko
iwn6000g2afw.ko
iwn6000g2bfw.ko
iwn6050fw.ko
joy.ko
kbdmux.ko
kern_testfrwk.ko
kernel
kgssapi_krb5.ko
kgssapi.ko
krpc.ko
ksyms.ko
libalias.ko
libiconv.ko
libmbpool.ko
libmchain.ko
linker.hints
linprocfs.ko
linsysfs.ko
linux_common.ko
linux.ko
linux64.ko
linuxkpi.ko
logo_saver.ko
lpbb.ko
lpt.ko
mac_biba.ko
mac_bsdextended.ko
mac_ifoff.ko
mac_lomac.ko
mac_mls.ko
mac_none.ko
mac_partition.ko
mac_portacl.ko
mac_seeotheruids.ko
mac_stub.ko
mac_test.ko
mach64.ko
mcd.ko
mdio.ko
mem.ko
mfi_linux.ko
mfi.ko
mfip.ko
mga.ko
miibus.ko
mlx.ko
mlx5.ko
mlx5en.ko
mly.ko
mmc.ko
mmcsd.ko
mpr.ko
mps.ko
mpt.ko
mqueuefs.ko
mrsas_linux.ko
mrsas.ko
msdosfs_iconv.ko
msdosfs.ko
mvs.ko
mw88W8363fw.ko
mxge_eth_z8e.ko
mxge_ethp_z8e.ko
mxge_rss_eth_z8e.ko
mxge_rss_ethp_z8e.ko
nctgpio.ko
ndis.ko
netgraph.ko
nfscl.ko
nfscommon.ko
nfsd.ko
nfslock.ko
nfslockd.ko
nfsmb.ko
nfssvc.ko
ng_async.ko
ng_atm.ko
ng_atmllc.ko
ng_bluetooth.ko
ng_bpf.ko
ng_bridge.ko
ng_bt3c.ko
ng_btsocket.ko
ng_car.ko
ng_ccatm.ko
ng_cisco.ko
ng_deflate.ko
ng_device.ko
ng_echo.ko
ng_eiface.ko
ng_etf.ko
ng_ether_echo.ko
ng_ether.ko
ng_frame_relay.ko
ng_gif_demux.ko
ng_gif.ko
ng_hci.ko
ng_hole.ko
ng_hub.ko
ng_iface.ko
ng_ip_input.ko
ng_ipfw.ko
ng_ksocket.ko
ng_l2cap.ko
ng_l2tp.ko
ng_lmi.ko
ng_mppc.ko
ng_nat.ko
ng_netflow.ko
ng_one2many.ko
ng_patch.ko
ng_pipe.ko
ng_ppp.ko
ng_pppoe.ko
ng_pptpgre.ko
ng_pred1.ko
ng_rfc1490.ko
ng_socket.ko
ng_source.ko
ng_split.ko
ng_sppp.ko
ng_sscfu.ko
ng_sscop.ko
ng_tag.ko
ng_tcpmss.ko
ng_tee.ko
ng_tty.ko
ng_ubt.ko
ng_UI.ko
ng_uni.ko
ng_vjc.ko
ng_vlan.ko
ngatmbase.ko
nmdm.ko
ntb_hw.ko
nullfs.ko
nvd.ko
nvme.ko
nvram.ko
ohci.ko
opensolaris.ko
otusfw_init.ko
otusfw_main.ko
ow_temp.ko
ow.ko
owc.ko
padlock_rng.ko
padlock.ko
pccard.ko
pcf.ko
pf.ko
pflog.ko
pfsync.ko
plasma_saver.ko
plip.ko
pmspcv.ko
ppbus.ko
ppc.ko
ppi.ko
pps.ko
procfs.ko
profile.ko
proto.ko
prototype.ko
pseudofs.ko
pty.ko
puc.ko
r128.ko
radeon.ko
radeonkms.ko
radeonkmsfw_ARUBA_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_ARUBA_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_ARUBA_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_BARTS_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_BARTS_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_BARTS_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_BTC_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAICOS_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAICOS_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAICOS_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAYMAN_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAYMAN_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAYMAN_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_CAYMAN_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_CEDAR_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_CYPRESS_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_CYPRESS_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_CYPRESS_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_JUNIPER_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_PALM_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_PALM_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_PITCAIRN_ce.ko
radeonkmsfw_PITCAIRN_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_PITCAIRN_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_PITCAIRN_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_PITCAIRN_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_R100_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R200_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R300_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R420_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R520_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R600_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_R600_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_R600_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_R700_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_REDWOOD_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_REDWOOD_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_REDWOOD_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_RS600_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RS690_cp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RS780_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RS780_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV610_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV610_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV620_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV620_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV630_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV630_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV635_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV635_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV670_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV670_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV710_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV710_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV730_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV730_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV770_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_RV770_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_SUMO_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_SUMO_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_SUMO_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_SUMO2_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_SUMO2_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_TAHITI_ce.ko
radeonkmsfw_TAHITI_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_TAHITI_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_TAHITI_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_TAHITI_rlc.ko
radeonkmsfw_TURKS_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_TURKS_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_TURKS_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_VERDE_ce.ko
radeonkmsfw_VERDE_mc.ko
radeonkmsfw_VERDE_me.ko
radeonkmsfw_VERDE_pfp.ko
radeonkmsfw_VERDE_rlc.ko
rain_saver.ko
random_fortuna.ko
random_OTHER.ko
random_yarrow.ko
rc4.ko
rdrand_rng.ko
rsu-rtl8712fw.ko
rt2561fw.ko
rt2561sfw.ko
rt2661fw.ko
rt2860fw.ko
rtwn-rtl8192cfwU_B.ko
rtwn-rtl8192cfwU.ko
runfw.ko
s3.ko
safe.ko
savage.ko
sbp_targ.ko
sbp.ko
scc.ko
scd.ko
scsi_low.ko
sdhci_pci.ko
sdhci.ko
sdt.ko
sem.ko
send.ko
sfxge.ko
si.ko
siba_bhndb.ko
siba_bwn.ko
siba.ko
siftr.ko
siis.ko
sis.ko
smb.ko
smbfs.ko
smbus.ko
snake_saver.ko
snd_ad1816.ko
snd_als4000.ko
snd_atiixp.ko
snd_cmi.ko
snd_cs4281.ko
snd_csa.ko
snd_driver.ko
snd_ds1.ko
snd_emu10k1.ko
snd_emu10kx.ko
snd_envy24.ko
snd_envy24ht.ko
snd_es137x.ko
snd_ess.ko
snd_fm801.ko
snd_hda.ko
snd_hdspe.ko
snd_ich.ko
snd_maestro.ko
snd_maestro3.ko
snd_mss.ko
snd_neomagic.ko
snd_sb16.ko
snd_sb8.ko
snd_sbc.ko
snd_solo.ko
snd_spicds.ko
snd_t4dwave.ko
snd_uaudio.ko
snd_via8233.ko
snd_via82c686.ko
snd_vibes.ko
snp.ko
sound.ko
speaker.ko
splash_bmp.ko
splash_pcx.ko
splash_txt.ko
sppp.ko
star_saver.ko
sym.ko
systrace_freebsd32.ko
systrace_linux.ko
systrace_linux32.ko
systrace.ko
sysvmsg.ko
sysvsem.ko
sysvshm.ko
t3_tom.ko
t4_tom.ko
t4fw_cfg.ko
t5fw_cfg.ko
tdfx.ko
tmpfs.ko
toecore.ko
tpm.ko
trm.ko
twa.ko
twe.ko
tws.ko
u3g.ko
uark.ko
uart.ko
ubsa.ko
ubsec.ko
ubser.ko
ubtbcmfw.ko
uchcom.ko
ucom.ko
ucycom.ko
udbp.ko
udf_iconv.ko
udf.ko
udl.ko
uep.ko
uether.ko
ufm.ko
ufoma.ko
ufs.ko
uftdi.ko
ugensa.ko
ugold.ko
uhci.ko
uhid.ko
uhso.ko
uipaq.ko
ukbd.ko
uled.ko
ulpt.ko
umass.ko
umcs.ko
umct.ko
umodem.ko
umoscom.ko
ums.ko
unionfs.ko
uplcom.ko
urio.ko
urtwn-rtl8188eufw.ko
urtwn-rtl8192cfwT.ko
urtwn-rtl8192cfwU.ko
usb_quirk.ko
usb_template.ko
usb.ko
usfs.ko
usie.ko
uslcom.ko
utopia.ko
uvisor.ko
uvscom.ko
vesa.ko
via.ko
viapm.ko
viawd.ko
videomode.ko
virtio_balloon.ko
virtio_blk.ko
virtio_console.ko
virtio_pci.ko
virtio_random.ko
virtio_scsi.ko
virtio.ko
vkbd.ko
vmm.ko
vpo.ko
vxge.ko
warp_saver.ko
wbwd.ko
wlan_acl.ko
wlan_amrr.ko
wlan_ccmp.ko
wlan_rssadapt.ko
wlan_tkip.ko
wlan_wep.ko
wlan_xauth.ko
wlan.ko
wpifw.ko
wsp.ko
x86bios.ko
xhci.ko
zfs.ko
zlib.ko
```


----------



## MarcoB (May 25, 2017)

Is /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver installed? If it is, it should be loaded in /boot/loader.conf and then show up in `kldstat` (after reboot).


----------



## xwwu (May 25, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> Is /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver installed? If it is, it should be loaded in /boot/loader.conf and then show up in `kldstat` (after reboot).


after reboot no nvidia driver can be found in kldstat.

but if I kldload nvidia,


```
nvidia0：<gefore gtx 1070> on vgapcio
vgapcio:child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapcio:child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io[CODE]
```
[/CODE]


----------



## MarcoB (May 25, 2017)

Do you have both 
	
	



```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
 and 
	
	



```
nvidia_modeset_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## xwwu (May 26, 2017)

MarcoB said:


> Do you have both
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!
 yes,i have.

and one more thing:even kldload nvidia, there isn't dri under /dev also. But there are two device for nvidia modules under /dev.


----------



## phoenix (May 26, 2017)

Pretty sure there's no support for Optimus in FreeBSD.  You have to select 1 video card to use, set that as the default in the BIOS, and only configure the system to use that.  Have you tried setting the Nvidia chipset as the default, and only using that?

Granted, I haven't looked at Optimus in years, so things may be different these days.


----------



## xwwu (May 27, 2017)

phoenix said:


> Pretty sure there's no support for Optimus in FreeBSD.  You have to select 1 video card to use, set that as the default in the BIOS, and only configure the system to use that.  Have you tried setting the Nvidia chipset as the default, and only using that?
> 
> Granted, I haven't looked at Optimus in years, so things may be different these days.


NVIDIA optimus for notebook is just 3d only.that is mean no way to be selected only.but my notebook can disable nvidia. anyway,trueOS from freebsd can use intel card only and keep the uefi optimus.


----------



## xwwu (May 28, 2017)

one problem is:


```
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm8000Cfw_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
i915_load="YES"
i915kms_load="YES"
```

no use for nvidia. I have to kldload it. why?

and even load nvidia driver, There's no dri device. But there are two devices regarding nvidia.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 28, 2017)

I also here am having the workaround of loading it by kldload, here in a script.


----------

